# The Great Star Wars/Impertelli Trainwreak of 2006



## Naren (Aug 22, 2006)

This thread started here



Korbain said:


> well how dare they, lets take em out to a field and shoot them! *sarcasm off*



Because that's called murder and it's not good for your health. 

*sarcasm on* Star Wars Episode One was so cool.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 22, 2006)

Naren said:


> Because that's called murder and it's not good for your health.
> 
> *sarcasm on* Star Wars Episode One was so cool.



lol. its as cool as battlestar galactica *sarcasm off*


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Aug 22, 2006)

I enjoyed episode 1! Well about half of it


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Toshiro (Aug 22, 2006)

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> I enjoyed episode 1! Well about half of it




The only good point of Ep1 was Darth Maul. The rest.... eh.


----------



## Naren (Aug 22, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> The only good point of Ep1 was Darth Maul. The rest.... eh.



 My biggest problem with Ep1 was that damn Jar Jar. 

The original Star Wars are all classics and I love them. The new ones have a few cool scenes, but overall aren't that good. I enjoyed Episode 3, though, but still had quite a few problems with it.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Aug 22, 2006)

What about the *thrilling* debate in the intergalactic senate???Or the *epic* battle between the gungans and the imperial forces??????




















 

I can see why no one likes that film, I personally find it rather enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 22, 2006)

lol was star wars really ever thaaaat good! I saw one of the episodes at the cinema's (i won the tickets! i swear! hehe) and it was ok, but i was like 9 or 10 or something then. It had some cool fighting scenes! but its sooo...nerdy lol.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 22, 2006)

Korbain said:


> lol was star wars really ever thaaaat good! I saw one of the episodes at the cinema's (i won the tickets! i swear! hehe) and it was ok, but i was like 9 or 10 or something then. It had some cool fighting scenes! but its sooo...nerdy lol.



You weren't even alive when the *real* Star Wars movies came out.


----------



## Naren (Aug 22, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> You weren't even alive when the *real* Star Wars movies came out.



Exactly. He was born in 1986. The last Star Wars movie came out in 1983 (first three were 1977, 1980, and 1983). So, there's no way he could have seen it in theaters. Hell, I saw them all as a kid of about 6 or 7 years old on videocassette and thought they were the coolest things ever. And that was YEEEEARS after they came out.

Korbain, if you won tickets to see Star Wars in theaters, you won tickets for the NEW ONES, the crappy ones. The original ones were very very very good.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076759/
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080684/
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086190/


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 22, 2006)

I saw them all at the theater WHEN they came out. In fact, I saw Ep 4 (1? A New Hope) at the drive in, at almost 3 years old. I remember it fairly well. It was a lovely summer evening, and I was wearing my Star Wars PJs.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 22, 2006)

Naren said:


> Exactly. He was born in 1986. The last Star Wars movie came out in 1983 (first three were 1977, 1980, and 1983). So, there's no way he could have seen it in theaters. Hell, I saw them all as a kid of about 6 or 7 years old on videocassette and thought they were the coolest things ever. And that was YEEEEARS after they came out.
> 
> Korbain, if you won tickets to see Star Wars in theaters, you won tickets for the NEW ONES, the crappy ones. The original ones were very very very good.




I saw the 1st 2 on HBO as a young kid, and Return Of The Jedi in the theaters. 



The Dark Wolf said:


> I saw them all at the theater WHEN they came out. In fact, I saw Ep 4 (1? A New Hope) at the drive in, at almost 3 years old. I remember it fairly well. It was a lovely summer evening, and I was wearing my Star Wars PJs.



The first one came out like within days of when I was born.


----------



## Naren (Aug 22, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> I saw the 1st 2 on HBO as a young kid, and Return Of The Jedi in the theaters.



Return Of The Jedi came out several months after I was born (I'm 23 years old right now). I didn't seen any of the Star Wars films until about 1988 or 1989, but I was immediately hooked.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 22, 2006)

Naren said:


> Korbain, if you won tickets to see Star Wars in theaters, you won tickets for the NEW ONES, the crappy ones. The original ones were very very very good.



oh lol. well i have no idea. its all star wars to me. i thought it was all just one big continous trilogy thing lol.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Aug 22, 2006)

That raises a good point. What would the correct word for a 6 part series be? If trilogy = 3 , _______ = 6?

Sexlogy??


----------



## Naren (Aug 22, 2006)

Korbain said:


> oh lol. well i have no idea. its all star wars to me. i thought it was all just one big continous trilogy thing lol.



Then rent the first 3 ("A New Hope", "The Empire Strikes Back", and "Return Of The Jedi") and you'll see how _drastically_ different the first three are from the new 3.

I personally think Darth Vader is one of the most badass villains in the history of cinema, whereas Anakin Skywalker (from the new films) is one of the most whiny little bitches in the history of cinema (I did think he was a big improvement in the third film, but still had his "whiny little bitch" moments, a pale reflection of the *real* Vader).



Roundhouse_Kick said:


> That raises a good point. What would the correct word for a 6 part series be? If trilogy = 3 , _______ = 6?
> 
> Sexlogy??



Quintology?


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 22, 2006)

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> That raises a good point. What would the correct word for a 6 part series be? If trilogy = 3 , _______ = 6?
> 
> Sexlogy??



Hexalogy.



Naren said:


> Then rent the first 3 ("A New Hope", "The Empire Strikes Back", and "Return Of The Jedi") and you'll see how _drastically_ different the first three are from the new 3.
> 
> I personally think Darth Vader is one of the most badass villains in the history of cinema, whereas Anakin Skywalker (from the new films) is one of the most whiny little bitches in the history of cinema (I did think he was a big improvement in the third film, but still had his "whiny little bitch" moments, a pale reflection of the *real* Vader).
> 
> ...



Wait until next year, 30th anny DVD will be the original theatrical versions, not the Special Edition BS.

I still have my THX widescreen VHS version, so I need this set of DVDs.


----------



## Naren (Aug 22, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Hexalogy.



Ah, yes, the "quintology" that came to my mind at that moment would have been "five." Good point.



Toshiro said:


> Wait until next year, 30th anny DVD will be the original theatrical versions, not the Special Edition BS.
> 
> I still have my THX widescreen VHS version, so I need this set of DVDs.



Nice point. I cringed when I watched the special edition with those crappy scenes, especially the ones in "Return Of The Jedi", which had always been my favorite of the originals, followed closely by "The Empire Strikes Back."

I REALLY hate that stupid dance scene in Jabba's palace in the Special Edition...


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 22, 2006)

Haha, I like the way that you chose a specific episode to deem uncool, as if the other five are the epitome of fashionable taste.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Aug 22, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Hexalogy.



Awesome. 


I think this is the biggest off topic tangent on a thread there's been in a while!


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 22, 2006)

DDDorian said:


> Haha, I like the way that you chose a specific episode to deem uncool, as if the other five are the epitome of fashionable taste.



As much as I loathe Lucas now.....

Star Wars: A New Hope is a fucking classic.


----------



## Naren (Aug 22, 2006)

DDDorian said:


> Haha, I like the way that you chose a specific episode to deem uncool, as if the other five are the epitome of fashionable taste.



Who are you talking to, by the way? And what one specific episode was deemed uncool? 



Roundhouse_Kick said:


> Awesome.
> 
> 
> I think this is the biggest off topic tangent on a thread there's been in a while!



 Definitely. I just made a little joke and it blossomed into this.

Edit: Oh, was DDDorian possibly talking about that particular joke on the first page where I was joking about "Episode One"?


----------



## Korbain (Aug 22, 2006)

Naren said:


> Then rent the first 3 ("A New Hope", "The Empire Strikes Back", and "Return Of The Jedi") and you'll see how _drastically_ different the first three are from the new 3.



lol i ain't that interested!!!! haha star wars ain't my thing, old or new. I don't like the whole space battle stuff, well i didn't mind starship troopers! but that was cool. violent and had hot chicks showing tits! not people getting zapped by light sabers lol. i am sure someday i will see the old school star wars, but its not really my taste in a genre of films, i'm an action/war/sci-fi movie guy. When i say sci-fi, i am talking terminator, aliens, matrix etc. woo. I thought the newer star wars had bits taken from the older movies and put into the new ones? or was i imagining that in some fucked up tripped out dream lol.


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 22, 2006)

Naren said:


> Who are you talking to, by the way? And what one specific episode was deemed uncool?
> Edit: Oh, was DDDorian possibly talking about that particular joke on the first page where I was joking about "Episode One"?



Hehe, yep. The mental image of a bunch of guys in "Empre Strikes Back" t-shirts beating some dweeb in a Jar Jar Binks shirt to death with overpriced Nerf lightsabers is proving difficult to shake. Wasn't talking to anyone, just a general comment. I don't get Star Wars and find it difficult to find a relation between it and coolness. Oh well.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Aug 22, 2006)

DDDorian said:


> Hehe, yep. The mental image of a bunch of guys in "Empre Strikes Back" t-shirts beating some dweeb in a Jar Jar Binks shirt to death with overpriced Nerf lightsabers is proving difficult to shake.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 22, 2006)

Korbain said:


> lol i ain't that interested!!!! haha star wars ain't my thing, old or new. I don't like the whole space battle stuff, well i didn't mind starship troopers! but that was cool. violent and had hot chicks showing tits! not people getting zapped by light sabers lol. i am sure someday i will see the old school star wars, but its not really my taste in a genre of films, i'm an action/war/sci-fi movie guy. When i say sci-fi, i am talking terminator, aliens, matrix etc. woo. I thought the newer star wars had bits taken from the older movies and put into the new ones? or was i imagining that in some fucked up tripped out dream lol.



How many of the movies you like have effects done by Industrial Light and Magic? Without the original Star Wars, lots of Sci-fi moives wouldn't be the way they are today. Remember what the original Star Trek TV series looked like? Imagine lots of that. 

Yes, there's a lot of fanboyism with SW, but there are a lot of Matrix/etc geeks as well.

Personally, I feel 2 of the best Scifi movies of all time are: 
The 5th Element
Stargate

Still, Star Wars was like the Black Sabbath of Scifi movies.


----------



## Naren (Aug 22, 2006)

Stargate was a pretty cool movie. The TV show is pretty gay, though...



Toshiro said:


> Still, Star Wars was like the Black Sabbath of Scifi movies.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 22, 2006)

Naren said:


> Stargate was a pretty cool movie. The TV show is pretty gay, though...



its not gay mayguyver is in it!! lol he's the jesus of action!



Toshiro said:


> How many of the movies you like have effects done by Industrial Light and Magic? Without the original Star Wars, lots of Sci-fi moives wouldn't be the way they are today. Remember what the original Star Trek TV series looked like? Imagine lots of that.
> 
> Yes, there's a lot of fanboyism with SW, but there are a lot of Matrix/etc geeks as well.



haha yeh i can imagine that big time. I refuse to thank star wars though  lol star wars didn't produce an awsome movie like the terminator! the matrix is nerdy, buts it got some cool fucking shit in it lol. I think the original terminator and total recall are the best sci fi films! arnie is in em! come on!! wooo


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Naren said:


> Anakin Skywalker (from the new films) is one of the most whiny little bitches in the history of cinema (I did think he was a big improvement in the third film, but still had his "whiny little bitch" moments, a pale reflection of the *real* Vader).




As far as villains go,  Although I always thought Mark Hamill made Luke out to be one of the most annoying characters of all time. Now Han Solo is GOD!!!!


----------



## Naren (Aug 22, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> As far as villains go,  Although I always thought Mark Hamill made Luke out to be one of the most annoying characters of all time. Now Han Solo is GOD!!!!



Luke could be a little annoying, but I'd much much much rather have him than Anakin.

You are definitely right about Han. He was the man. Of course, I loved Indiana Jones, too.



Korbain said:


> haha yeh i can imagine that big time. I refuse to thank star wars though  lol star wars didn't produce an awsome movie like the terminator! the matrix is nerdy, buts it got some cool fucking shit in it lol. I think the original terminator and total recall are the best sci fi films! arnie is in em! come on!! wooo



How can you even compare Star Wars with Terminator, Total Recall, and The Matrix?! That's like a joke!

Well, anyway, it's a completely opinionated thing, but while I do like all three of those movies, the original Star Wars blows them all way in every way possible.

No, "Star Wars" didn't "produce" an awesome movie like "Terminator." It made three films that are 100x better than "Terminator."


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 22, 2006)

Megazone 23 > The Matrix.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Dude, "The Breakup" is a much better movie than Star Wars could ever be...


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 22, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> Dude, "The Breakup" is a much better movie than Star Wars could ever be...



..... and this is how Holllywood stays in business with shitty writers....


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Actually, I'm a huge Star Wars nerd...and a bit of a Trekkie.....so shoot me!


----------



## Naren (Aug 22, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> Dude, "The Breakup" is a much better movie than Star Wars could ever be...



 uh... well, I've never heard of that film before, definitely not seen it... Don't know how good it is, but I'm guessing it's not even in the sci-fi genre from the title...


----------



## Korbain (Aug 22, 2006)

Naren said:


> How can you even compare Star Wars with Terminator, Total Recall, and The Matrix?! That's like a joke!



i didn't compare star wars to any of them? Lol what in hell? lol  i was talking about "Without the original Star Wars, lots of Sci-fi moives wouldn't be the way they are today." i was saying how them movies i mentioned had no relation to star wars at all so i won't say star wars helped in anyway the production of the movies i said lol. you get me now?  

the best trilogy of movies was! the land before time! by far!


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Naren said:


> uh... well, I've never heard of that film before, definitely not seen it... Don't know how good it is, but I'm guessing it's not even in the sci-fi genre from the title...




It's Jennifer Aniston's latest. She and her boyfriend breakup and there's all kinds of crap about who gets the condo....don't waste your time.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 22, 2006)

Korbain said:


> i didn't compare star wars to any of them? Lol what in hell? lol  i was talking about "Without the original Star Wars, lots of Sci-fi moives wouldn't be the way they are today." i was saying how them movies i mentioned had no relation to star wars at all so i won't say star wars helped in anyway the production of the movies i said lol. you get me now?
> 
> the best trilogy of movies was! the land before time! by far!



......
I guess they don't use any effects then, so that the pioneering done in the field by ILM had nothing to do with them.... http://www.imdb.com/company/co0072491/


----------



## Naren (Aug 22, 2006)

Korbain said:


> i didn't compare star wars to any of them? Lol what in hell? lol  i was talking about "Without the original Star Wars, lots of Sci-fi moives wouldn't be the way they are today." i was saying how them movies i mentioned had no relation to star wars at all so i won't say star wars helped in anyway the production of the movies i said lol. you get me now?



But Star Wars did help in the production of those movies. Without Star Wars, those movies would still exist, but they probably wouldn't be anything like they are now.



Toshiro said:


> ......
> I guess they don't use any effects then, so that the pioneering done in the field by ILM had nothing to do with them.... http://www.imdb.com/company/co0072491/



 I didn't know companies were listed on the imdb. That's a quite impressive list there.


----------



## Mykie (Aug 22, 2006)

Didn't they not put the remastered original Star Wars movies back into theaters, I know they did... it had it in the DVD...

But I do have a bad memory


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 22, 2006)

Mykie said:


> Didn't they not put the remastered original Star Wars movies back into theaters, I know they did... it had it in the DVD...
> 
> But I do have a bad memory



They re-released the Special Editions to theaters, IIRC. Though the SE's suck.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 22, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> They re-released the Special Editions to theaters, IIRC. Though the SE's suck.


Yes, but it was still a blast seeing the SEs in theatres.

BTW the 5,1 Laserdisc set owns the shithole if you didn't know.


----------



## Vince (Aug 22, 2006)

I had Return of the Jedi sheets on my bed once.

Then I turned 27.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 22, 2006)

^


----------



## Korbain (Aug 23, 2006)

Naren said:


> But Star Wars did help in the production of those movies. Without Star Wars, those movies would still exist, but they probably wouldn't be anything like they are now.



you could be right, but you could be wrong, we'll never know...lol. shit! but star wars and the terminator are very different movies with no relevance too each other lol. except maybe they're both sci fi...they're making a terminator 4! woo! go arnie


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 23, 2006)

Korbain said:


> you could be right, but you could be wrong, we'll never know...lol. shit! but star wars and the terminator are very different movies with no relevance too each other lol. except maybe they're both sci fi...they're making a terminator 4! woo! go arnie



T-2 and Total Recall were both ILM-done movies. 

No Star Wars, there would be no ILM, no effects like in T-2. 

What we're saying is that Star Wars inspired an entire generation of effects artists in the movie industry, specifically in the SciFi genre. It's not about the plot, it's about the impact the movie had overall.


----------



## Naren (Aug 23, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> T-2 and Total Recall were both ILM-done movies.
> 
> No Star Wars, there would be no ILM, no effects like in T-2.
> 
> What we're saying is that Star Wars inspired an entire generation of effects artists in the movie industry, specifically in the SciFi genre. It's not about the plot, it's about the impact the movie had overall.



 I think a lot of movies would not even exist today without the impact of those first three Star Wars movies (the first one having the most impact. It's funny that the company was afraid that it would fail miserably, since it was released the same week as "Smokey And The Bandit." It ended up making like 10x more money in the first month).


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 23, 2006)

wtf is going on?


----------



## Mykie (Aug 23, 2006)

It's all Lucas, if he never started ILM. Star Wars might have sucked then...


----------



## Drew (Aug 23, 2006)

Korbain said:


> lol i ain't that interested!!!! haha star wars ain't my thing, old or new. I don't like the whole space battle stuff, well i didn't mind starship troopers! but that was cool. violent and had hot chicks showing tits! not people getting zapped by light sabers lol. i am sure someday i will see the old school star wars, but its not really my taste in a genre of films, i'm an action/war/sci-fi movie guy. When i say sci-fi, i am talking terminator, aliens, matrix etc. woo. I thought the newer star wars had bits taken from the older movies and put into the new ones? or was i imagining that in some fucked up tripped out dream lol.



I know how much I hate hearing this from guys older than me, too, but...

...rent them. You'll thank me. I'm not even a SW geek, nor am I even that into movies in general, but the impact the first three had on the science fiction movie world, to say nothing of cinema in general, is undeniable. It's an absolutely epic series of films in every sense of the term, especially when you compare it to everything that preceeded it.


----------



## Dormant (Aug 23, 2006)

I saw Jedi at the cinema when I was 3 at Leicester Square. Very exciting. Star Wars is an obsession. I just don't understand people who haven't seen them (the original 3 - I wish I hadn't seen the rest). I really don't believe it's a geek thing. I think it is purely an appreciation of film making. You need to see films like Bladerunner, Apocalypse Now, Manhattan etc. just BECAUSE. 

And as I love a little known British comedy (that is also quite obsessed with Star Wars - see there is a link!) I thought I would leave in this little clip: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=YZtZ8QwL9kI

Do you have jaffa cakes in America? 

[action=Dormant] knows why jaffa cakes are cakes and not biscuits before anyone decides to pipe up! [/action]


----------



## Vince (Aug 24, 2006)

Dormant said:


> Star Wars is an obsession.



 



Dormant said:


> I really don't believe it's a geek thing.



 Dude, I totally geek out on the star wars stuff. I'm proud of my geekyness in that area. 

Filmmaking aside (you have a great point there) it's fantasy, it's a wonderful imaginary world that Lucas dreamed up, and what others have done with it (specifically the video game company BioWare, and authors Timothy Zahn & James Luceno) have made the SW universe just that much more in-depth & riveting.

Star Wars is my escape and it's a totally geeky thing, don't take that away from me


----------



## Naren (Aug 24, 2006)

Dormant said:


> I just don't understand people who haven't seen them (the original 3 - I wish I hadn't seen the rest).



I just don't understand it either... or how Korbain can say "Star Wars ain't my thing." The dude's never even seen the movies. How can he say that?  



Dormant said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=YZtZ8QwL9kI
> 
> Do you have jaffa cakes in America?



That was pretty funny. Had me smiling quite a bit.

And, no, we don't have jaffa cakes in America. Unless they are hidden in some import shop that I've never been to... Of course, the US is a very very big place, so they probably have it in some state I haven't been to (only been to 15 states). I know that they have lots of things in Hawaii that they don't have in Michigan and lots of things in Michigan that they don't have in Hawaii (although I doubt they have jaffa cakes in Hawaii, either. Might have them somewhere in New York City. Not sure...).


----------



## Vegetta (Aug 26, 2006)

Ep 1 
first 20 min and the end with the Darth Maul battle  

rest was hella meh


----------

